# Suche DaoC mentor :-D und nebenbei noch Fragen ;)



## jeNoova (28. Januar 2008)

Heyho^^


Wollte mal fragen ob von euch noch jemand aktiv DaoC spielt, würde es auch gerne mal spielen! Aber sieht mir recht kompliziert aus von daher wäre es super wenn ich jemanden hätte in dessen Gilde ich kann und der mir das Game mal ein wenig erklärt^^


Und dann habe ich so nebenbei nochmal ein paar Fragen:

Kann man DaoC auch neben WoW spielen?

Wie schnell lvlt man?

Wie kommt man an gutes equip ran und ist es schwer an equip ranzukommen?

Sind ja nicht mehr soviele Leute, rein Zahlen technisch, ist denn trotzdem noch viel los oder gar nichts mehr?

Gibt es crafting in DaoC wenn ja, in welcher Form?

Schränkt mich die 14Tage Trial Version in irgendeiner Form ein? Wenn ja, in welcher?

Es gibt ja noch 1Addon das man sich kaufen muss ( oder doch mehr? ) Muss man das zwangweise haben? B.z.w wieviel kostet es?

Hoffe ich finde jemanden! =D


MfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeNoova (28. Januar 2008)

Lese grade die Geschichten in dem Thread.

Wo teilweise von 180Mann Raids berichtet wird, ein Traum :-D

Ist das immernoch so oder gibt es das nicht mehr?


----------



## Tikume (28. Januar 2008)

Also ich spiele derzeit nicht aktiv, aber:

Daoc neben Wow: Ich glaube das ist bei jedem MMO schwer zwei gleichzeitig zu spielen. Während der Levelphase aber sicher machbar, zumal du ja auch je nach Realm/Server alle paar Tage einen Gratislevel geschenkt bekommst (musst in der Zeit aber einen Level aus eigener Kraft schaffen auch).

Levelgeschwindigkeit: Kommt auf die Klasse an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Prinzipiell geht es aber fix, schneller als in Wow würde ich sagen. 

Crafting: ja gibt es, ist aber teuer und würde ich mir echt überlegen ob es dir was bringt.

Equip: Im Prinzip planst Du dir mit Level 50 deine Rüstung (dazu gibt es Hilfsprogramme). Für einen Anfänger ist es sicher schwer 8also die Planung), hier wäre Hilfe gut von jemandem der es Spaß macht.
im prinzip läuft es darauf hinaus gute Questitems + Drops (z.B. Dunkelturm Items an die man recht simpel kommt) zusammen mit gecrafteter Rüstung + Spellcrafting so zu kombinieren dass Du deine Resis und Stats halbwegs gemaxt hast. 


Zusatz: Auf Servern mit ToA wird es ev. ein wenig komplizierter da es hier noch Artefakte auf der Itemseite gibt und andererseits Masterlevel auf der "Levelseite". 
Bei allen Serverarten kommen noch Championlevel dazu.

p.s.: Inwieweit labyrinth of the Minotaur was geändert hat kann ich nicht abschätzen.

p.p.s.: Das mit SC und so gilt hauptsächlich wenn du wirklich 8vs8 machen willst. Wenn Dich massenschlachten interessieren istd as alles nicht so wichtig. Gut wäre hier der Anschluss an eine große gilde/Allianz.

p.p.p.s: Massenschlachten sind nur lustig solange es nicht soviele Leute sind dass Du vor Lag nichts mehr machen kannst. Massenschlachten an Keeps gibt es aber sicher noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine bessere Anlaufstelle dürfte http://daoc-guide.4players.de/forums/ oder auch http://daoc.gamigo.de/ sein.


----------



## Hamstax (29. Januar 2008)

DaoC ist nicht mehr das ultimative Spiel was es früher war
Die ganzen addons haben viel kaputt gemacht
Als die Classic Server rauskamen wo das Addon Trials of Atlantis ausgeschaltet war konnte man fast nicht connecten weil so viele dort waren

Bin meines Zeichens höchster Nachtschatten auf dem Cluster Canterbury. Jedenfalls war ich das noch bis vor 6 Monaten. Aber das Spiel stirbt langsam aber sicher an mangeldem Content.

PvE ist immer grausig gewesen in DaoC. 
RvR war die königsdisziplin und nur wer wirklcih gut Spielen konnte hatte eine Möglichkeit zu gewinnen, es sei denn man rusht mit 60 über 8 Mann drüber.


----------



## Aldaric87 (19. März 2008)

Hamstax schrieb:


> DaoC ist nicht mehr das ultimative Spiel was es früher war
> Die ganzen addons haben viel kaputt gemacht
> Als die Classic Server rauskamen wo das Addon Trials of Atlantis ausgeschaltet war konnte man fast nicht connecten weil so viele dort waren
> 
> ...



Hamsta du warst trotzdem en Opfer für meine SB *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alta Gammler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich vermiss unsre Fights 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ybaemos (2. April 2008)

@jeNoova
Das gibt es schon lange nicht mehr. Die haben zb. die Masterlevel so vereinfacht, dass man alle Stufen mit nur 1 Gruppe machen kann. Die Drops von den Bossen fallen auch nicht mehr beim Boss/Zwischenboss sondern bei so Djinns die es in 3 Stufen gibt (solo/Grp/Zerg *korregiert mich wenn ich hier falsch liege^^*).

Wie schnell lvlt man? 
Wenn du genug Leute kennst hast du 1 Char innerhalb von 1 Woche voll ausgestattet (Temp/ML/CL/Artes/Arteslvln). Vll noch schneller jetzt. Ich spiele seit letztem Jahr Juli nicht mehr.

Es gibt viele Addons für das Spiel (Classic/Shrouded Isles/Trials of Atlantis/Catacombs/Darkness Rising/Labyrinth of the Minotaur/New Frontiers). Davon sind kostenpflichtig Darkness Rising und LotM. Die anderen kannst du auf der Seite kostenlos runterladen soweit ich das noch in Erinnerung habe.

Wenn du Gold farmen willst. Es gibt mehrere Optionen wie du dir eine schöne Stange Gold zusammen sammeln kannst. Alleine durch das lvln bekommst du einiges zusammen (wenn du ein paar Quests machst oder auch die Championlevel machst). CL 1-5 kriegst du noch normal Gold als Belohnung. Ab CL 5-10 bekommst du über 20 Platin zusammen (20.000 Gold). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (2. April 2008)

Darkness Falls und Siegel machen ist nicht mehr in Mode? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khaanara (28. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Darkness Falls und Siegel machen ist nicht mehr in Mode?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö, heute haut man Djinnies in Stygia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gegner jagt man im Laby und zum schnellen Leveln schliesst man sich einem Nekro an !


----------



## Recc (18. Juni 2008)

Hamstax schrieb:


> ..., es sei denn man rusht mit 60 über 8 Mann drüber.



*lacht* das haben die albs immer versucht (bzw DER "Brainalb")

^^ aber irgendwie lagen sie am ende troz ihrer "masse" im staub von emain )


----------



## _.:*Aniceola aka Mitch*:._ (10. August 2008)

Khaanara schrieb:


> Nö, heute haut man Djinnies in Stygia
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm also ich habe bis vor 2 Monaten stolze 6 Jahre gespielt 
Sprich seit der Beta ...
und WIR HIBS haben es immer aus eigener Kraft geschafft zu leveln ... 
Wir brauchen keine Nekros  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und im RvR ... Nunja ihr seids zwar öfters bei uns gewesen ... aber 
80Mann gegen 20?? Wow stark und am Ende lagt ihr doch trotzdem im Dreck! 2x  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Albs sind und bleiben nunmal das gute alte DOSENfood und recyceln is unser Job  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xarri1971 (17. September 2008)

_.:*Aniceola schrieb:


> Hmm also ich habe bis vor 2 Monaten stolze 6 Jahre gespielt
> Sprich seit der Beta ...
> und WIR HIBS haben es immer aus eigener Kraft geschafft zu leveln ...
> Wir brauchen keine Nekros
> ...




Lol von wegen eure Pilz spacken haben auch andere gezogen....war die doofen Klasse bei den Piss....äh Hippis


----------



## Kuhrt (18. Oktober 2008)

Dosenfutter Albs und baumkuschler Hibbs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sind beide net zu gebrauchen MIDGARD > ALL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


zum thema: früher zur aktiven zeit von daoc hats echt fun gemacht, heut zu tage glaub ich allerdings das viel zu 
wenig leute noch spielen um das spiel voll genießen zu können aber vielleicht könnte da mal n aktiver was zu 
schreiben ich spiele ja seit cata nimmer


----------



## erwo (19. Oktober 2008)

Hi,



Kuhrt schrieb:


> zum thema: früher zur aktiven zeit von daoc hats echt fun gemacht, heut zu tage glaub ich allerdings das viel zu
> wenig leute noch spielen um das spiel voll genießen zu können aber vielleicht könnte da mal n aktiver was zu
> schreiben ich spiele ja seit cata nimmer



es spielen noch genügend Leute, da seit kurzem ALLE Server geclustert sind, sind die Grenzgebiete beinahe zu
voll.

Wer jetzt neu anfängt muss massiv in www.daocpedia.de nachlesen, und sich schnellstmöglich eine Gilde suchen,
und wann immer es geht halt Leute fragen wenn man was nicht weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Gumja (24. Oktober 2008)

_.:*Aniceola schrieb:


> Hmm also ich habe bis vor 2 Monaten stolze 6 Jahre gespielt
> Sprich seit der Beta ...
> und WIR HIBS haben es immer aus eigener Kraft geschafft zu leveln ...
> Wir brauchen keine Nekros
> ...


*Hust*
Wie hieß noch gleich der Spot wo die kleinen in Reih und Glied zum "gezogen werden" standen?


----------



## Jéra - Die Nachtwache (24. Oktober 2008)

Habe hier einen Remember-DAoC-Beitrag in meinem Blog eingerichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erinnerungen an DAoC 
http://ao-lai.blog.de/2008/10/23/kiddashai...en-daoc-4919245

Viele Grüße

Jera aka Yitu

-- 

Mein Blog: http://ao-lai.blog.de/


----------



## Rudoolph (25. Oktober 2008)

*g* jaja die Ziehspots:

Midgard: Moderna, 2-3 Geisterbeschwörer und 1 Druiden, rest kleine

Hibernia: verfluchter Wald oder Frontier, sprich Fins, 3 Animisten, 1 Druiden ( für MF und Grp Buffs), rest kleine

Albion: A....karte, früher ging in Avalon City immer was...k.a. ob da heute noch wer hingeht


----------



## Szputnyik (1. Februar 2009)

jeNoova schrieb:


> *Kann man DaoC auch neben WoW spielen?*
> A: kann man. aber frag mich: wieso? Wenn du richtig Spaß hast willst du nichts anderes spielen!
> *Wie schnell lvlt man?*
> Geht. Von 1-5 dauerts etwa 1 Stunde (danach kannst du deine endgültige Klasse wählen). Von 5-50 je nachdem zwischen 1 Tag (powerleveln mit AE Spot) bis hin zu 2 Monaten beim gemütlichem spielen
> ...


----------

